# Bella Barista Discount or CFUK Members?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sure I read this somewhere, but can't find anything about it now. Can anyone confirm? Am I correct or have i been dreaming about buying coffee machines again?............

Andy


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

One or two of the forum sponsors will, I dont think its true of Bella Barista.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

When you speak to Bella Barista mention that you are a CFUK member.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> When you speak to Bella Barista mention that you are a CFUK member.


 When I ordered my grinder last week I said it was on the basis of a CFUK recommendation. The man I spoke said that he was pleased to hear that and about the good press that BB get on the forum. He told me to tick the slower delivery option but that he would ensure it came next day delivery (although I think they routinely do that) and he would include a couple of bags of coffee (three were included). There is a BB fan club thread elsewhere on the forum; in the two orders I have placed with them - they have been absolutely spot on.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm i feel left out now, purchased a tamper stand in the shop on Saturday and paid full price..


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Hmmm i feel left out now, purchased a tamper stand in the shop on Saturday and paid full price..


 Was that because you didn't use the special CFUK hand shake?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Was that because you didn't use the special CFUK hand shake?


Oh goodness! Not that one that Gareth Hunt used to do in the Nescafe "3 beans" advert back in the 70s? That was so close to being an obscene gesture I think every schoolboy of my generation was familiar with it!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Was that because you didn't use the special CFUK hand shake?


Was discussing the forum and certain members whilst paying..

I guess a discount on £16 would not have been massive anyway.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Oh goodness! Not that one that Gareth Hunt used to do in the Nescafe "3 beans" advert back in the 70s? That was so close to being an obscene gesture I think every schoolboy of my generation was familiar with it!


 Must look for that on youtube and marvel at it!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Was discussing the forum and certain members whilst paying..
> 
> I guess a discount on £16 would not have been massive anyway.


 Maybe they were distracted - even 10% would have been worth it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is there a formal discount then?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not that I am aware of. I think at the forum day last year, there was a small amount available on the day, but you have to remember, what BB do not give in discount they do give in choice and customer service!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Not that I am aware of. I think at the forum day last year, there was a small amount available on the day, but you have to remember, what BB do not give in discount they do give in choice and customer service!


Yep there was 5 percent on the day last year ...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

There wasn't a discount available on Saturday (well I never got one and Claudette knew I was part of the forum). I wasn't looking for one either may I add as I'd spent a good few hours there and as dfk says, you can't knock the customer service


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> That was so close to being an obscene gesture I think every schoolboy of my generation was familiar with it!


I think you will find every schoolboy of every generation is an expert with that gesture - even if they haven't seen the advert


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Daren said:


> I think you will find every schoolboy of every generation is an expert with that gesture - even if they haven't seen the advert


 Okay - I have just used my imagination!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

My experience of BB is they tend to 'over deliver' on their promise rather than to do just as they say for less (so you get presents included with your new appliance and faster delivery and access to advice and excellent Dave Corbey tear downs and reviews that go well beyond the standard user manual).

They warranty their kit themselves rather than offering just the manufacturers warranty. And I can vouch for their back up services - genuinely nice people.

When I've looked, they have been in-touch with market pricing though not cheapest. On occasion they do specific offers (eg preorder discounts) that trounce the other discounters or offer things not otherwise available.

It's clear that they are taken seriously by suppliers too both in terms of access to kit and joint development.

If you are a repeat customer for the big appliances then you probably have a more personal relationship with Claudette that might get you a 'gesture of goodwill' with a new purchase.

They also appear to be very generous to this forum with prizes and review equipment - probably because of the three Daves and Glenn.

BB is just trouble free. It's a premium service without premium pricing (just limited discounts) so for me, it would have to be a mighty discount to make it worth buying from someone else.


----------

